# Lavender air freshener



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

My wife has decided she doesn’t like any of my ‘smell’ collection of bubblegum, cherry, apple, new car or honey bay rum.

She’s decided that she only want lavender air freshener &#55357;&#56848;

Anyone know any spray based lavender air fresheners? Found loads of hanging types but I want a liquid based spray one

( this is for her car, not mine. I’m like M&k new car at minute)


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Check out TDG, I’m nearly sure they will do what ever fragrance you want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, whose TDG?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/products?page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Lavender essential oil? Could even put it on the cabin filter for a nice subtle scent throughout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Fairtony said:


> Lavender essential oil? Could even put it on the cabin filter for a nice subtle scent throughout.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I think it's going to be a case of making my own as no one seems to sell them. Plenty of bubblegum or cherry, no lavender


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Can't think how it might smell in the car but there's loads of potpourri type (little bags) dried lavender people use in drawers/ wardrobes etc. You could place a couple in the glove box and under the seat??

Harry


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Try this Andy.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406879

I've still got the tub in my car with a caramel scented wax in it. Everyday when i get into the car the lovely smell is there, especially fragrant on hot days today when the wax has visibly melted inside the hot cabin.

I'm sure you can get a lavender scented wax candle to use.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

woodycivic said:


> Try this Andy.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406879
> 
> ...


thanks, i'll try that. Shes got a few lavender candles dotted around the house (shes obsessed).


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Did you google it?

I did and found airwick lavender air freshener.

Come to think of it, asda and sainsburys do their own lavender air freshener.

Kind of obvious once you think about it


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rian said:


> Did you google it?
> 
> I did and found airwick lavender air freshener.
> 
> ...


:lol: Not sure i'd want a big purple can in my car :lol:

It's a fair point though as when you google it a number of room sprays show up which look, and I assume are, similar to the likes of the liquid car air freshners that a number of sponsors on here offer now :thumb:


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rian said:


> Did you google it?
> 
> I did and found airwick lavender air freshener.
> 
> ...


to be fair, no I didn't. Maybe I'm in the 'its for the car so a car accessory supplier must provide it' mindset.

You are right though, supermarkets sell loads of lavender air freshener sprays which I totally ignored. I want a sprayable liquid one though so will have a look.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Andy1972 said:


> to be fair, no I didn't. Maybe I'm in the 'its for the car so a car accessory supplier must provide it' mindset.
> 
> You are right though, supermarkets sell loads of lavender air freshener sprays which I totally ignored. I want a sprayable liquid one though so will have a look.


This is also good and can be as weak/strong as you like as you dilute with water accordingly.

It comes neat though so is extremely strong in its own right!

PS: You can get lavender too


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

woodycivic said:


> This is also good and can be as weak/strong as you like as you dilute with water accordingly.
> 
> It comes neat though so is extremely strong in its own right!
> 
> PS: You can get lavender too


was there meant to be a link attached?


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Andy1972 said:


> was there meant to be a link attached?


Doh!

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/zoflora-concentrated-disinfectant---odour-neutraliser-120ml?istCompanyId=1e096408-041f-4238-994e-a7cf46bf9413&istItemId=wxtiapmtiq&istBid=t&gclid=EAIaIQobChMImZWi3LK63AIVTr7tCh3nZgkgEAQYAiABEgJ0DvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CKzM1d2yutwCFfAN0wod_sIOQg


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> to be fair, no I didn't. Maybe I'm in the 'its for the car so a car accessory supplier must provide it' mindset.
> 
> You are right though, supermarkets sell loads of lavender air freshener sprays which I totally ignored. I want a sprayable liquid one though so will have a look.


We all get stuck in that mindset, but you need to get out of it as its costing you money.

APC 25p 1l asda good for arch liners, cleaning buckets and brushes etc 4l for a pound :doublesho

Airfreshener £1-2 most supermarkets (quick spray each week lasts longer than a hanging tree etc)

Tyre dressing applicators sponges 8 for 40p asda use then bin.

Once you start looking its amazing how much general stuff you can find that is applicable to detailing


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Rian said:


> We all get stuck in that mindset, but you need to get out of it as its costing you money.
> 
> APC 25p 1l asda good for arch liners, cleaning buckets and brushes etc 4l for a pound :doublesho
> 
> ...


............perfect & my mind set also. Too much rubbish spoke about if it doesn't cost this much & have so & so's name on it it's no good.


----------



## DetailedOnline (Jun 18, 2018)

Pmd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

